# How's work across the U.S



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

it'll pick up once obama and hillary figure out who gets the nomination. and we get into summer.
the people who can afford it will do projects, but the people who just borrowed all the money on houses not worth much, aren't going to be doing anything. that's why there are so many foreclosures. the housing market was over inflated for a long time anyways. it was bound to burst eventually.

glad i don't have a lot of guys to keep busy.

keep your heads up, things will get better just gotta hunker down. 

by people not spending money, it's only going to send things into more of a recession.


----------



## JLTrim (Mar 12, 2007)

I just wish I had some money to invest... so many cheap houses out there for the taking right now. But I can barely make my mortgage, so it's out of the question for me. 

I'm back to having no work for about 2 weeks now, had a few jobs lined up and now the owners have backed out. I need to find something soon, or I'm in big trouble. Wish me luck, and good luck to all of you who are struggling.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

SelfContract said:


> Three words for you all :: ...Recession.. recession... recession...



Don't say that all the deniers will come a say it's all media hype. 


I went into commercial as a employee a couple of years ago. Seen this coming two years ago like a burning brick ****house falling from the sky. Better to get established before the fall than after. 

So how many local economies are being fueled by the local commercial real estate boom?


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Why do some of you guys think its hype caused by media ? Thats ridiculous, There reporting what they see and here. Did you think business was going to be fantastic forever? Shizt happens every couple of years, its like the mob wars, once a few thousand businesses get a cap busted in there azz things will be back to normal. I've already seen some of my competitors fold up. To much competition ,eventually some have to go.



Whenever there is a bang, a boom will follow


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Why do some of you guys think its hype caused by media ? Thats ridiculous, There reporting what they see and here. Did you think business was going to be fantastic forever? Shizt happens every couple of years, its like the mob wars, once a few thousand businesses get a cap busted in there azz things will be back to normal. I've already seen some of my competitors fold up. To much competition ,eventually some have to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever there is a bang, a boom will follow


 
I have started to see the bootleg contractors shutting. Some ho's will still hire the hacks. But most are really taking the remodeling and company choices more seriously with the amount of companies folding up shop. When you drive around town and go to the supply houses only the more reputable companies have work. Project size has scaled back and to be honest, it is because the banks will not give up the money even to qualified HO like they use to. I think in the end the recession will be a good thing for quality contractors if they survive through it and all the unqualified guys will fade away. 

Most the the estimates I have gone out on recently it has been the same 3-4 reputable companies bidding against me.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

JLTrim said:


> I just wish I had some money to invest... so many cheap houses out there for the taking right now. But I can barely make my mortgage, so it's out of the question for me.
> 
> I'm back to having no work for about 2 weeks now, had a few jobs lined up and now the owners have backed out. I need to find something soon, or I'm in big trouble. Wish me luck, and good luck to all of you who are struggling.


You aint kidding, new houses going for $60-70,000 less than there worth. Worry won't make you money so don't bother, look for something to hold you over til things get better. One or two low payin jobs is better than no jobs.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Things are starting to get better here.Calls are coming in and I got two good leads at a little local diner during lunch.
Mostly remodels,but two are good size additions.
If I sell 50% of my leads,I should be good till Sept.
Other trades I talk to are picking up too.I guess the nicer weather we've been having is getting people to think about their projects.
I think the best thing to do this year is jump on every lead and not get lazy about returning calls, making appointments,and getting the contract signed with a deposit.
I never took deposits before when asked by HO's,but not this year.

Funny how a little warmer weather affects people's attitude.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

my point about the media is that they FUEL the panic in america and people spend less and that only hurts things even more. they sell stock and flat out aren't contributing to the economy. in the end hurts everyone.

the media doesn't CAUSE it, but it doesn't help matters. it only scares people into thinking we are going down hill.

the bottom line is people borrowed too much money on equity in their houses and now the price of their house dropped too low.

that is the BANKS fault for lending money to every tom, dick and harry.and the REALTOR's for overpricing houses for the past 4 years. the real estate bubble was due to break. we had houses here that were 150,000 5 years ago, going for 300,000 or more. it was crazy


----------



## joey71 (Feb 25, 2007)

leakygoose said:


> Things are slow,slow.slow .Let me think , truck driving, no I'm a carpenter with ideal hands . What now ? This is getting old . Lower Michigan is a disaster area for tradesmen . Busy one week , dead for weeks . :whistling


Iam going nuts here--ready to skip the great state of Michigan and head to Colorado!! It is so dang hard cant even make it wk- wk. 

Seriously though what do you do in these rough times??


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Monday and Tuesday = Got called out, picked up 12 more estimates from past clients! Just need the time to get them out....arty: (Doesn't mean we'll get them all, or that they will all pan out, some people are dreamers, but at least there's potential)

(We're fortunate) Is it a New England thing?

....Hope things pick up for everyone everywhere...


----------



## HallisseyDesign (Jul 6, 2007)

I did the scheduling and I am booked for 2 years straight!!! 2 additions and 5 custom houses


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

HallisseyDesign said:


> I did the scheduling and I am booked for 2 years straight!!! 2 additions and 5 custom houses


 
Excellent :thumbsup:

Things have picked up around here for us in the past month!

Though I am relieved it's getting busy again..... I have to say it's actually been kind of nice having a light schedule lately....me and my guys finally rebuilt my fence in my backyard and installed my windows I ordered 2 years ago!


----------



## tyler (Mar 22, 2008)

Umm...Help...? Central Florida just seeing remodels as far as my eyes can see however alot of the wealthy don't seem too amused either way. Personally, I am ready to build birdhouses if I have to. Good God it's tough right now.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Very tough right now. Things seemed fine until 3 weeks ago. I have not worked since. I'm bored as hell and scrounging up whatever work I can.


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

i was at my grandfathers on sunday and we were talking and he said he hsaent had this slow of a winter in 56 years(hes 85 and still works 10 hours a day). but said it picked up to normal 2 weeks ago. same here slow as hell then 2 weeks ago it started to ring again


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

2008-2009 is slow recovery year, and 2010 on is golden year, every contractor business will be booming top again!.. Charges as much as you like in 2010!


----------



## Angus (Jul 12, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> but the people who just borrowed all the money on houses not worth much, aren't going to be doing anything. that's why there are so many foreclosures.
> 
> *We are starting to see a rebound on existing homes. Not huge, but it's there. Some H/O are foregoing building a new home and putting money into their existing. We are also staring to see investers buy up the foreclosers to fix and flip. Although they may sit on them for a while, a decent profit is still possible. We are seeing solo fix and flippers partnering up with others to spread the liability around a little bit. Less profit for each, but profit nonetheless. Our remodal business is double what it was last year at this time.:clap:*


----------

